# Anwendungen von DC und BLDC Motoren



## B.J.Simpson (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit mit der Regelung und Identifikation von Gleichstrommotoren (DC und BLDC). Nach Vorgabe soll ich die entwickelten Algorithmen anhand von praktisch relevanten Beispielen untersuchen und bewerten.

Da ich neu in der Automatisierungstechnik bin, kann ich leider nicht abschätzen für welche Einsatzzwecke DC-Motoren in Frage kommen. Deshalb wollte ich hier mal die Fragen stellen, was es so für Einsatzzwecke für bürstenbehaftete und für bürstenlose Gleichstrommotoren gibt. Eventuell kann mir ja jemand ein paar Erfahrungsberichte geben.

Es soll praktisch eine dezentrale Servoachse für DC-Motoren rauskommen, die über Profibus oder Ethernet von einer beliebigen (Soft)SPS angesprochenwerden kann. Mich würden hierbei Anwendungen interesieren, die vom low-cost Bereich bis zu hochdynamischen Antreibsregelungen gehen.
Der Anwender soll dann in einer Art Ablaufplan verschiedene Positions- und/oder Geschwindigkeitsprofile vorgeben können.

Zu den Randbedingungen:

  Leistung:                     0 - ca. 100W-150W
  Drehzahl:                     0 - ca. 10 000U/min
  Spannung:                   bis 24 Volt
  PWM Frequenz:             bis 50kHz
  Stromregelzyklus:          min. 10µs
  Geschwindg.regelzyklus: min. 100µs

  Als mögliche Beispielanwednungen habe ich bereits:

- Motor treibt über eine Spindel einen Schlitten an (inverses Pendel, Verladekran...)     

- xy-Tisch ebenfalls über eine Spindel angetrieben (macht man sowas, oder verwendet man hierfür ausschließlich Linearmotoren?)

 - Zwei Motoren nebeneinander, die einen Papierstreifen auf- und abwickeln (kommt für sowas ein DC-Motor in Frage?)

Was mir auch noch Probleme bereitet ist, wie ich die Regelkreisbandbreite abschätzen kann, die für solche Anwendungen benötigt werden. Vielleicht
kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben.

Zuletzt würde ich mich noch dafür interessieren, was ihr von Auto-Tuning Funktionen in Servoreglern haltet? Braucht man das überhaupt, oder geht
ein manuelles einstellen der Regleparameter meist nicht schneller und genauer?

Über konstruktive Vorschläge und Anmerkungen würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

B.J.Simpson


----------



## pk0 (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du eine Abschlussarbeit schreibst solltest du dir deine Infos gleich aus einem Buch holen. Dadurch hast du auch gleich die entsprechenden Quellen, die du später angeben musst. In vieln Büchern sind meistens auch Anwendungen der besprochnen Motoren beschrieben.

Anwendungen gibt es sehr viele, wobei du dabei unterscheiden musst zwischen aktuellen und alten Anwendungen. DC wurde in der Vergangenheit immer mehr verdrängt (->Leistungselektronik für Umrichter).Durch die "neuen" Magnetmaterialen(neodym--> BLDC, Wartungskosten Bürsten) sind sie aber auch wieder stärker auf dem Markt. 
Wann für welche Anwendung welcher Motor eingesetzt wird ist nicht so einfach zu sagen. Es hängt von mehr ab als nur "Zwei Motoren nebeneinander, die einen Papierstreifen auf- und abwickeln". Kosten, Laufzeit, Leistungsbereich, Dynamik..... und noch viele mehr spielen dabei eine Rolle

Bei der Reglereinstellung hängt es sehr von der Anwendung ab ob die automatische Einstellung ausreichend ist. Geh davon aus dass du nacharbeiten musst.

Ein interessanter Punkt ist das der BLDC Motor nicht eindeutig zugeordnet werden kann. Wieso bezeichnet man diesen Motor als DC Motor, denn vom Prinzip her ist die Ansteuerung wie bei einem Drehstrommotor. 

Ich hoffe den Wiki Artikel hast du dir schon durchgelesen. Das Inet bietet viel Informationen, verlassen und berufen kannst du dich aber nur auf Bücher.


----------

